# Dog boxes



## Kim Moses (Sep 19, 2003)

I just had Mountaintop build me a Chassis mount for my Ford truck. It was the first one of this type they made. Being in dogs for 37 years I have had a few topers and Chassis units built by well know builders. This is without a doubt the best unit I have ever had. The opening roof design they have is great. There attention to details and the quality of their work would make me recommend them. Kim


----------

